# Refused Bathroom



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I was hand polishing some scratches out of a marble table the other day. I asked the lady if I could please use her bathroom.

"No. Please go down to the condo community area and use those. They're 2 minutes away."

I was so shocked I damn near wet my pants, but I kept polishing and finished up. If she hadn't been the customer of a customer I would have probably walked out. What the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats why you dont ask.

Maybe she forgot to put away her gimp mask and the black mamba defoliator...

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Please for the love of gawd bill her for the trip to off site lavrotory!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I would have just whizzed in the bushes.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Kowboy said:


> What the hell is wrong with people?


Nothing is wrong with them, their home to do as they choose.

Tom


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

We just whizz in the back of the cube vans. My bro in law has some stomach issues so he's good for a few dumps a month at a customers home. It's really annoying but everyone has always been very accommodating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

piss in a bottle, crap in bag. 

when ya gotta go, ya gotta go.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

That's the great thing about working out of a trailer.
It's like you always have somewhere to go if you really, really need to.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

If a customer won't let me use the bathroom I use the kitchen sink.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kowboy said:


> I was hand polishing some scratches out of a marble table the other day. I asked the lady if I could please use her bathroom.
> 
> "No. Please go down to the condo community area and use those. They're 2 minutes away."
> 
> I was so shocked I damn near wet my pants, but I kept polishing and finished up. If she hadn't been the customer of a customer I would have probably walked out. What the hell is wrong with people?


She probably wants to keep the bathroom in original pristine condition. It sounds like she never uses it herself, but if she does it surely never stinks either. Good for her for shutting you down on your completely irrational and insane request!

LMAO


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Had a client ask me to use the servants entrance once. That was the last day I worked for those people.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Cut her some slack... She could be a germo-phobe... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

NYgutterguy said:


> We just whizz in the back of the cube vans.


This was the tie breaker when choosing between a work van or work truck. The van won:thumbup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Nothing is wrong with them, their home to do as they choose.
> 
> Tom


Meh, I'd be a little shocked as well, I've never been told I couldn't use the washroom.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't get it. I'm doing a job, I have to have a porta potty for the subs. It's totally my responsibility, not the HOs. Same deal when I'm working in someone's home - I have my own arrangements made.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

hdavis said:


> I don't get it. I'm doing a job, I have to have a porta potty for the subs. It's totally my responsibility, not the HOs. Same deal when I'm working in someone's home - I have my own arrangements made.


Yeah but have you ever been refused?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't wanna sound like an ******* here...but could you imagine telling someone in your home they couldn't use the can?

I mean the only thing I could imagine is that Kowboy came across as some wack job who the HO though wanted to go through the pills in the medicine cabinet and sniff the waste basket.:laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I don't wanna sound like an ******* here...but could you imagine telling someone in your home they couldn't use the can?
> 
> I mean the only thing I could imagine is that Kowboy came across as some wack job who the HO though wanted to go through the pills in the medicine cabinet and sniff the waste basket.:laughing:


No, but I was on a job where the owner made it very clear form the beginning no one would be allowed to use the bathrooms.

Yah--this is Kowboy we're talking about here---I'd probably go with a "no" on this also. 

Tom


----------



## dutchroots2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Funny, I see it the other way around. I work in other people's houses all the time and never expect to use their bathrooms. It actually annoys me when someone is helping me out for a day and just bluntly says "Where's the bathroom in this place?". I usually say I have no idea. I've been working here for 3 weeks but don't go poking around the place. None of my business. If you have to hop in your vehicle and drive to find a bathroom it's your problem.

I have never been refused, because I never ask. Others working with me have been refused.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

hdavis said:


> I don't get it. I'm doing a job, I have to have a porta potty for the subs. It's totally my responsibility, not the HOs. Same deal when I'm working in someone's home - I have my own arrangements made.


Agree 100%. But I don't do service work. What if your a plumber and go 15 miles from the store to change a faucet? 

It's a ****ter. That's what it is for :laughing:


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Well..:laughing:...I hired the local plumber to come out and install my water heater/toilet/and sink in my shop bout a month ago.

It was raining that day, so i was in the shop working.

I heard him talking to me, but i couldnt understand him.

I walked around the corner and he was standing there pissing in my new toilet! As he was pissing ...he was wiping up the splatter on the floor with his foot! WTF!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

He's just breaking it in John


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

If you've ever known anyone with Gall Bladder disease then you understand why making sure that there is 100% access to a bathroom is important.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

We have been requested not to use the toilet 1 time that I can remember since we started up. And it was a nice home, we were there only for exterior work, they requested we get a port a john.

Maybe it's just how charming we are... :laughing: :jester:

And to you guys who want to know why you would need a bathroom... if you're drinking as much water as you should, then you're gonna need a bathroom many times throughout the day.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Just goes to show the guys who have it all won't even share their toilet with people they feel are below them.

While the guy at the bottom would give you the shirt off his back if he thought it would help.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> Just goes to show the guys who have it all won't even share their toilet with people they feel are below them.
> 
> While the guy at the bottom would give you the shirt off his back if he thought it would help.
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Yeah not the case, there are assholes in every social class, generosity has no correlation to wealth.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> He's just breaking the John in


FIFY... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I was working at a place about a year ago and the story I got was it has been vacant for about a year and I swear the last guy to leave pissed in every toilet and didn't flush it was ****ing disgusting to the point I didn't even wanna use the bathroom and would rather wiz in the field behind the place

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

If I have dairy products my wife doesn't let me use the bathroom:whistling


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Deckhead said:


> If I have dairy products my wife doesn't let me use the bathroom:whistling


If I have dairy products I likely stayed home and using my own ****ter that I paid for and installed. If my wife said anything I might let do her thing outside just stay out of my dogs territory, takes her long enough to find a spot without avoiding someone else's crap.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Unless someone tells me where the bathroom is or lets me know it's ok to use it I enjoy that my van has no windows in the back. On jobs that are more then a few days I rent portable toilet. Most people will say yes even if they are completely grossed out so I don't ask.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

We've had to use the Gatorade bottle in the cargo trailer trick before. Really not a problem except when the helper set it on the floor without the lid. And I didn't notice until I got home. p


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Lettusbee said:


> We've had to use the Gatorade bottle in the cargo trailer trick before. Really not a problem except when the helper set it on the floor without the lid. And I didn't notice until I got home. p




If you had to drop a deuce it might be a problem.

Oh wait. Your helper didn't do that, did he?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

The bottle tipped and rolled around on the floor. Pee everywhere.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Lettusbee said:


> The bottle tipped and rolled around on the floor. Pee everywhere.


If my guy did that, I would be pissed...


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Lettusbee said:


> The bottle tipped and rolled around on the floor. Pee everywhere.





Xtrememtnbiker said:


> If my guy did that, I would be pissed...


Reason for immediate dismissal.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I got my revenge. 
I made him replace windows for the next three years.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

brickhook said:


> Well..:laughing:...I hired the local plumber to come out and install my water heater/toilet/and sink in my shop bout a month ago.
> 
> It was raining that day, so i was in the shop working.
> 
> ...


You get mad at your mechanic for taking your vehicle for a test drive after?:laughing:


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Back when I had a shop attached to my home an older gal walked in and asked if she could use the restroom, which was in the house. I was about to say no when a drop dead gorgeous gal walked in behind her so it came out like "Nnnnyeah sure. Follow me."


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

See chivalry isn't dead

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

Lettusbee said:


> Bathroom access is one of my proposal conditions. Along with access to electrical and water.
> 
> I will gladly supply a porta potty when it makes sense. Most clients would prefer not to have that smelly thing on their property though.
> :whistling


Same here with the contract and when it makes sense or a customer requests a porta-potty I get one.





NYgutterguy said:


> We just whizz in the back of the cube vans. My bro in law has some stomach issues so he's good for a few dumps a month at a customers home. It's really annoying but everyone has always been very accommodating.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I try not to take a dump in a customers house but I started keeping a bottle of "Poo Pourri" in my truck for the emergencies when not going was not an option. It sounds stupid but the stuff works.

I found it when I was doing some structural repairs for a pre-school on a Saturday. I needed to go and they had this stuff on the back of the toilet. I used it and it worked very well.

Bill


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

This thread is quite interesting for 2 reasons...

#1....and of course #2.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

rselectric1 said:


> This thread is quite interesting for 2 reasons...
> 
> #1....and of course #2.


Potty humor... :laughing:


----------

